

Venture Capitalist Promises $1M to First Person to Reach 123rd Birthday - exratione
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahhedgecock/2015/04/21/venture-capitalist-promises-1m-to-first-person-to-reach-123rd-birthday/

======
exratione
The Supercentarian Awards site:

[http://supercentenarians.info/](http://supercentenarians.info/)

Interestingly, Jeanne Calment, the present validated record holder, is a
statistical outlier. The cluster of oldest validated human ages lies around
116-117. Then there is Sarah Knauss at 119 and Jeanne Calment at 122.

People at that age are incredibly frail, balanced on the knife edge, with a
stupendous mortality rate on a monthly basis, never mind yearly. It seems
unlikely that any first generation rejuvenation treatments, based on the SENS
model, probably, could be safely applied to people past the age of 110 -
that's a much harder proposition than treating a 60- or 70-year old.

So I suspect Kaminskiy will get good publicity from this without the prospect
of having to award a prize any time soon, since the life expectancy of people
alive at 110+ is not going to be greatly influenced by meaningful progress in
medical science over the next decade or so.

